# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [2.0][IIS 6.0] Impossible de lire des pages .aspx

## waici

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, ma configuration :
- Windows 2003 Server
- IIS 6.0
- Framework .net 2.0 (final)

Voici mon problme :
- J'ai commenc  dvelopper un site en ASP.net 2.0 avec Visual Web Developper 2005 Express (VWD2005) - version finale - avec quelques pages .aspx, dont la page Default.aspx bien sr, reposant sur une page master.
- Je teste de puis VWD2005, tout marche impec. (je dveloppe sur le serveur)
- Je veux tester en environnement Internet, donc depuis un autre PC, je trouve une erreur "Page introuvable" renvoye par mon serveur IIS.
- Avec la page iisstart par dfaut, j'ai bien la page "En chantier", si je cre une page HTML avec un lien "Go" vers ma page Default.aspx, re-belote : quand je clique sur Go -> "Page introuvable"

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Est-ce qu'il faut compiler le site d'une manire particulire (le Build Website fonctionne bien) ? Est-ce mon site qui dconne ou IIS (il est bien configur en ASP.net 2 et la DLL aspnet_isapi.dll est bien configure pour les pages .aspx) ?

J'avais d'abord une erreur du web.config  cause des pages d'erreur, j'ai ajout les balises qu'il faut.

Le problme apparat uniquement sur les pages .aspx

Merci d'avance

 8) WaiCi 8)

----------


## waici

J'ai une autre question  vous demander : Est-il obligatoire dans IIS de placer le site dans un rpertoire virtuel ??
Ca pourrait tre la cause de mon erreur...
Merci !

----------


## waici

Bon j'ai trouv... mais tout seul en me dbrouillant !

Je n'ai pas russi  trouver un seul tutoriel de dploiement d'un site ASP.net 2 sous IIS 6.0, c'est pourtant simple !

Pour ceux que a intresse, voici la marche  suivre :
- IIS : dans le site web, crer un rpertoire virtuel dont le rpertoire de base est le rpertoire o est stock le site.
- IIS : dans les proprits de ce rpertoire virtuel, exporter la configuration de l'application.
- .NET 2.0 Framework Configuration : Importer ce fichier de config de l'application

Et le tour est jou ! Mes pages .aspx s'affichent bien maintenant !

----------


## crabe71

Bonjour

J'ai vu que le post date d'un petit moment mais j'espere avoir une rponse car je suis bloqu.

J'ai le problme que Waici avec la meme config mais je ne comprend pas trs bien la solution propose.

Comment peux exporter le fichier de config de l'application, est-ce le web.config? Et surtout comment peut on l'importer dans le framework

please help

Merci d'avance

----------

